# HUGE Walleye



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Right after seeing LOAH's post "Got My Walleye! (and other stuff)" it made me walleye crazy! So this morning I went to catch my monster. I was casting a jig at my spot for 15 minutes and all of a sudden I thought was snagged on a rock. Then I felt a tug and my hook came loose. So I cast over to the same spot seeing if it was a fish. The same snag happened, but it wasn't a snag... I started reeling it in! It felt HUGE!! _(O)_ No fight but a couple of head jerks, but that's a good thing because this fish was giant. If it was a fighter, my 6 lb line would've snapped. -)O(- It got close to the shore and I was screaming as this humpback walleye was flopping around. I landed it. o-|| It measured 32" a new catch-and-release record!! But of course I didn't know that until I looked at the proclamation after I got home. :evil: At least he got released anyway. But now I have no proof for the UDWR, so I guess I'll just have to catch him tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry, no pictures of the full body.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats I'm sure a fish'n memory you'll remember. Nice job on let'n her go. Good on you!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow! Good job on a trophy fish. That is just crazy.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Great catch!!! Once in a lifetime fish in utah.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, that's a giant! Nice catch!


----------

